# Color experts! What's ur favorites?



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I know there are a few really good color experts on here who we all have had the pleasure of interacting! Honestly you guys amaze me with your knowledge! I have learned alot from you guys! 

I thought it would be interesting to us color dumbs (lol) to know what colors are hardest for you guys personally (if that is possible), the hardest horses to figure out, and your favorite color!! And what color horses you have? Feel free to post pics! 

U guys help all of us out so much! And you let us annoy the crap out of you with annoying and stupid questions! (I am guilty of that too), lol...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

For me it's champagnes, but I am definitely improving with those  And appy, it does all sorts of weird things. I can see what pattern is there, but I never want to guess a base ****.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I think my favourite colour, is a black silver dapple tobiano.

Like Chiilaa, I have quite a bit of difficulty with champagnes and appaloosas.

Lizzie


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I like buckskins, grulla/o, & duns the best.

I will be picking her up this weekend. She is a grulla with a blanket and spots
http://www.horseforum.com/members/37278/album/horses-4831/happy-2-33117.jpg Base coat would be black I believe and carries the dun gene

This is Summer a buckskin with a blanket and spots
http://www.horseforum.com/members/37278/album/horses-4831/summer-32894.jpg Base coat would be Bay and carries the cream gene

And this is Maverick a black leopard
http://www.horseforum.com/members/37278/album/horses-4831/maverick-fav-2-33422.jpg Base coat is black

All these horse also have the LP gene and the PATTN gene.

I'm not an expert and still have alot to learn. I find colors very interesting. So correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Appaloosas. I'm not an Appy person and their patterns are ridiculous. I'm also bad with dominant white. 

As for favorite colors, I get all giddy for a nice bay or brown tobiano and sooty palominos.

I also own a buckskin and a dun.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

ummm Combo pinto patterns/subtle pinto patterns are my worst, or the Pseudo-double dilutes  you never know what can be there without history or testing...

my favorite color is Roan, I LOVE a good classic roan, with really dark points 
*personally I have a Red roan QH, originally named...RED of course *








*Fox, Silver Bay Roan with APPY characteristics.*








*Maggie, Brown Pinto with IDK patterns  definitely Tobiano, Sabino*








*And finally Cajun, my bay..that's it he's just bay...*


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I think my favourite colour, is a black silver dapple tobiano.
> 
> Like Chiilaa, I have quite a bit of difficulty with champagnes and appaloosas.
> 
> Lizzie



Wow, appys seem to be the hardest for most then, lol... Really cool! U guys are teaching me alot. I can get a grasp out of some of it, but I cant tell you much, haha....

FeatheredFeet, like this? This pic has been passed around facebook recently! I agree, gorgeous!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I would not call myself one of the color experts, but I am going to join in for the heck of it. I struggle with cremello versus perlino sometimes. My favorite is a sorrel with a lot of chrome or a black with a tiny bit of white. I have the Black Beauty complex.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Join for the heck of it! LOL I dont care!  probably know more about colors than me!


----------



## CowgirlMama (Nov 10, 2012)

I like palominos and roans. (Not a color expert, but love colors. Does that count?)


----------



## ariatgirl2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

*my Roan gelding*

He changes colors so often I never know what he's going to be the next week lol (Not a color expert but I thought i'd share ;p )


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes Wheatermay - just like that! I know that horse very well. Interestingly, in some seasons he appears just black and white. His dam is Auburn, a mare of the same colour, currently for sale. I like plain black silvers too. My friend Chelle owns Silver Fox. He's a super nice black silver.










His dam is a chestnut who hides silver.

Lizzie


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

That's cool! He's becoming famous on fb, lol! I love all colors! No such thing as a bad color! Good conformation on the other hand, is a must! There are so many colors out there! Some I hadnt seen until joining this sight!


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

For a while, I had a hard time telling the difference between the overo subpatterns. Now I am much better which I am glad. I have been working very hard on that. My favorite color I have to say is grey because my awesome pony is grey.... Here's a picture of him


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

For me personally I like grullas, and silver dapples on any base colour as long as it stands out.
This is my girl, a Nokota filly, her name is Spirit and she's grulla with grey. Shes a year old in the pics and hadn't started greying yet


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hate to say it Nokota, but yes she had already started to grey out in those pics.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> Hate to say it Nokota, but yes she had already started to grey out in those pics.


Yup yup yup...I'm afraid her days as a high fashion grulla are numbered...


----------

